# Need some advice



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking for some moral guidance and would love the boards collective wisdom. I placed my second order with a new vendor (an order for one box) and errantly received a second box of cigars that I had not ordered or been charged for. The extra box was a 10 count box of Bolivar Gold Medals. Upon receiving the extra box, I e-mailed the vendor thanking them for my order and alerting them to the fact that I had received an extra random box. I asked how they would like to handle it thinking they would offer me the box at a discount or arrange for shipping it back. After three days, I had not heard anything and decided to e-mail them again making sure they had received the previous e-mail. They then responded saying they were sorry for the delay in response and that they were looking into it. It has now been an additional four days. 

So here is my question. If I do not receive another reply regarding the box, is it wrong to just keep it and consider the matter closed. The vendor is a referral only vendor that is hard to get on the "in" with. I want to stay in good standing with them and want to do the right thing. The boards wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel you have done your moral duty and then some. Enjoy your free sticks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd keep trying to contact them and get them to tell you what they want to do - plus you answered your own question in the second paragraph =

_"The vendor is a referral only vendor that is hard to get on the "in" with. I want to stay in good standing with them and want to do the right thing."_

I say email them again - since you asked.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Consider those your bonus for being a good customer.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you have emailed them twice already I would not email them again. However, I would not smoke the Gold Medals for a while just in case the vendor gets back to you and wants them shipped back. You have done more than enough trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I suppose that you checked your account & card to be sure that you were not billed. 
Respond to their email with "please advise"
That should keep your mojo on an even keel.
Let us know how it pans out.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have checked my CC and there is no charge for them. In their response the indicated that they understood the situation. I think I will give it a few days and e-mail one more time and then consider the matter closed if they do not follow up. Thanks for all of your responses.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I say give the vendor some time to work threw their issues. wait a few more days and email again. I wouldn't smoke cigars i didn't order or pay for. Until the vendor says they are yours free and clear, i would just sit on them.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I would set them aside. Call it a resting period. Maybe ur emails are going into their spam folder. Have whoever referred you contact them.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

They acknowledged that they have received my communications.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I would offer to pay for them in my next e-mail (if you wan't them), or send them back. Just saying, if you order from them again, tell them to add it to the bill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> I am looking for some moral guidance and would love the boards collective wisdom. I placed my second order with a new vendor (an order for one box) and errantly received a second box of cigars that I had not ordered or been charged for. The extra box was a 10 count box of Bolivar Gold Medals. Upon receiving the extra box, I e-mailed the vendor thanking them for my order and alerting them to the fact that I had received an extra random box. I asked how they would like to handle it thinking they would offer me the box at a discount or arrange for shipping it back. After three days, I had not heard anything and decided to e-mail them again making sure they had received the previous e-mail. They then responded saying they were sorry for the delay in response and that they were looking into it. It has now been an additional four days.
> 
> So here is my question. If I do not receive another reply regarding the box, is it wrong to just keep it and consider the matter closed. The vendor is a referral only vendor that is hard to get on the "in" with. I want to stay in good standing with them and want to do the right thing. The boards wisdom would be appreciated.


Well if you didn't pay for them send them back! If you don't want to be bothered returning them Then keep them and pay for them there is no big decisions here. There is a vendor right now struggling because during that last wave of confiscations. He had to replace many orders after receiving the re ship. Many Received the original ship and said nothing figuring the vendor has no way of knowing they got them. As a result there are no more sales or discounts on his site. End result as always the good must now pay for the bad shame on them all! If you receive anything it is your obligation to pay for it anything else is stealing!!!!!!!!! Unless you have no recourse example the vendor has gone out of business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Smokinpeace is being more than honorable in handling this situation. It is not his "obligation" to send back the errant order although it may well come down to that.

How does a vendor reship without proof that the order was confiscated? I sent a scan of package and letter before a reship.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many Received the original ship and said nothing figuring the vendor has no way of knowing they got them. As a result there are no more sales or discounts on his site. End result as always the good must now pay for the bad shame on them all!


That's the truth. The good always end up paying for the bad.

Now, in your case, you didn't ask for the hassle. It's their mistake.

That being said, no one asks for hassle. Mistakes are made. When an opportunity to do the right thing comes along, it's what we do with that opportunity that makes us who we are. Too many people these days (and I'm not accusing you, it sounds like you're absolutely trying to do the right thing) feel like if they're at all inconvenienced, they should be compensated. If someone makes a mistake, too bad. There's no sense of common decency or standard of manners. So I appreciate that you're trying to do the right thing.

I'd personally say you should e-mail them one more time, then hold them until you hear back from them how they would like to handle it, _especially _if it's a small retailer who's doing a service and a favor to this community.

If after the third e-mail you hear nothing, give it another week. At that point, let it go. You've done your part and tried.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

smokinpeace said:


> I am looking for some moral guidance and would love the boards collective wisdom. I placed my second order with a new vendor (an order for one box) and errantly received a second box of cigars that I had not ordered or been charged for. The extra box was a 10 count box of Bolivar Gold Medals. Upon receiving the extra box, I e-mailed the vendor thanking them for my order and alerting them to the fact that I had received an extra random box. I asked how they would like to handle it thinking they would offer me the box at a discount or arrange for shipping it back. After three days, I had not heard anything and decided to e-mail them again making sure they had received the previous e-mail. They then responded saying they were sorry for the delay in response and that they were looking into it. It has now been an additional four days.
> 
> So here is my question. If I do not receive another reply regarding the box, is it wrong to just keep it and consider the matter closed. The vendor is a referral only vendor that is hard to get on the "in" with. I want to stay in good standing with them and want to do the right thing. The boards wisdom would be appreciated.


Yes it is wrong.
What usually happens is that they shipped someones order to you by mistake. It takes them a while to figure out where the mistake was made. Sometimes it takes until the said person email them saying he never received the shipment....I know this happens for a fact.
Store them in a good environment and give it 30 days.
After 30 days follow up with one more email.....Then decide


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe under the law that anything that is sent to you unsolicited you may keep. 

However, in this case, I would think it would be a valuable thing to try to make good with the vendor so as to keep a good relationship with them. I would just send them back with a note letting them know they made a mistake and that your standing with them is important to you. Who knows.. they might send you a bonus on a future order 

David


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> Smokinpeace is being more than honorable in handling this situation. It is not his "obligation" to send back the errant order although it may well come down to that.
> 
> *How does a vendor reship without proof that the order was confiscated? I sent a scan of package and letter before a reship.*




Good ones do it all the time!
and for that
Many are getting screwed !


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

If someone left something at your house and you told them twice that they left it and that they can come pick it up, is that STEALING if they don't come get it? I hope we can figure out something that works for both of us and I will do my part but I think your take is a bit strong. They are a good vendor and have communicated well on every other point of contact. I am sure it will work out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> Smokinpeace is being more than honorable in handling this situation. It is not his "obligation" to send back the errant order although it may well come down to that.


I 100% agree Brennan is being honorable here.

I disagree on the second point. I believe he _does _have an ethical obligation to try to correct the mistake - which he's doing.

If you see someone drop a $100, you have an ethical responsibility to try and return it to them. Obviously, if they ignore your cries and jump on a subway train and the doors close, you've done your part.

But if they're standing there next to it, and simply haven't noticed, you have an obligation to try and get their attention and return the money.

Now, if they say "Oh, I see..." and walk away, well then I'd say ethically, the money is yours.

That's what he's asking... at what point does he consider them as "walking away"?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> Consider those your bonus for being a good customer.


REALLY !


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

For the record, I have never taken advantage of a vendor and have no intention of trying to do so in this situation. I appreciate these people helping us get a product which we would not be able to get otherwise. Sorry I asked at this point folks. One way or the other I will work it out with them.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*It's not like they sent you some those Cohiba dog rockets. :???: You've let them know the situation. You now have to decide what you want to do. If you intend to keep them you should pay for them. If not, apologize to them and send them back. You have to give it a little time to play out. They are sorting out on their end* *what has happened and what they intend to do about it. The balls in their court...sit back relax and enjoy life.*
*Building honest relationships go a long way in the cigar biz....in everything for that matter.

*


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

smokinpeace said:


> If someone left something at your house and you told them twice that they left it and that they can come pick it up, is that STEALING if they don't come get it? I hope we can figure out something that works for both of us and I will do my part but I think your take is a bit strong. They are a good vendor and have communicated well on every other point of contact. I am sure it will work out.


Someone who ordered cigars will not have them.
They are at your house.
It may take 30-45 days for the vendor to figure this out.
It happens
If they re-ship to the the original guy, they will ask if you want to buy them at a discount or ask you to ship them back.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

smokinpeace said:


> Sorry I asked at this point folks. One way or the other I will work it out with them.


Don't be sorry. It's a good question, and opens up discussion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> If someone left something at your house and you told them twice that they left it and that they can come pick it up, is that STEALING if they don't come get it? I hope we can figure out something that works for both of us and I will do my part but I think your take is a bit strong. They are a good vendor and have communicated well on every other point of contact. I am sure it will work out.


You asked for advice now you don't like the message so you want to shoot the messenger? If someone left something at my house and as you say i called them and they don't pick it up. That still doesn't make it mine or yours to keep IMHO! Answers like enjoy your free cigars and you have done all you can are cop outs! I could mail what the person left at my house or physically get in my car and return it. First off it does not belong to me! Second they must mean something to me or they would not be at my house. Just as your vendor means something to you! And merchandise sent to you be mistake is not really yours unless you pay for it! I think anyone that thinks differently:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
I am not saying you did or intend to do anything wrong! Its just some of the answers given needed to be addressed!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I 100% agree Brennan is being honorable here.
> 
> I disagree on the second point. I believe he _does _have an ethical obligation to try to correct the mistake - which he's doing.
> 
> ...


My point was that it is not his obligation to send the cigars back as Tony stated. The cigars belong to the vendor and they will decide on the solution.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> My point was that it is not his obligation to send the cigars back as Tony stated. The cigars belong to the vendor and they will decide on the solution.


Really i hope you never leave anything at anybody's house or drop a hundred dollar bill!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

I do agree simply considering them your is wrong. I am not trying to be defensive but I do think the right thing lies somewhere in between just take them as a bonus and hope on the first flight over to the vendors country and hand deliver them to their shop. I was hoping to hear some balanced advise.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really i hope you never leave anything at anybody's house or drop a hundred dollar bill!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Really Tony,
They may advise sending the cigars to the intended recipient to avoid a few more trips through customs. They may advise anything they want because they own them. Sending them back may not be the best solution for them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Really Tony,
> They may advise sending the cigars to the intended recipient to avoid a few more trips through customs. They may advise anything they want because they own them. Sending them back may not be the best solution for them.


Geez you know with all these silly answers like enjoy the free cigars and keep them as a bonus! I thought that's what you meant my apologies should have known better. Tough to understand what someone is trying to say in words at times. Now i understand you are saying don't do anything as he may have to ship them to the intended purchaser. And i see you agree that the cigars belong to the vendor. Glad you responded and cleared that up. Once again sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Its all good Tony,
All the best,



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Geez you know with all these silly answers like enjoy the free cigars and keep them as a bonus! I thought that's what you meant my apologies should have known better. Tough to understand what someone is trying to say in words at times. Now i understand you are saying don't do anything as he may have to ship them to the intended purchaser. And i see you agree that the cigars belong to the vendor. Glad you responded and cleared that up. Once again sorry for any confusion!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Its all good Tony,
> All the best,


Same to you bro!
:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

My veiw is this......as long as you make an honest effort to rectify the situation then destroy them 1 at a time with fire. It may be that the return shipping may not be worth the expense, maybe offer to pay for the errant box.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is very likely that the vendor will find the mistake and ask that 
he ships them to the rightful owner, crediting his credit card for the
cost of shipping...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> Its all good Tony,
> All the best,





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Same to you bro!


:hug:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Eventually everything will work out just fine.

The thing to focus on is your relationship with your vendor. I would just patiently work things out with them.

Don’t do anything until you and the vendor together have agreed on a solution. 

I admire your willingness to ask for feedback, and I'm sorry that some of the posts were needlessly harsh. Obviously you are trying to do the right thing.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My opinion is that until you have heard from the vendor that the sticks are now yours, then you shouldn't smoke them. Unless it is a real hassle to store them, give the vendor a week or so before e-mailing them again.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

If someone left something at your house and you made every attempt to make arrangements to have said person retrieve their belongings and they still do not its considered abandonment. Id say make every attempt to make it right and if no response id consider this no different.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a fan of BGMs. Good aging potential on these sticks. 

Hopefully the vendor will sell them to you at a discount!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> I believe under the law that anything that is sent to you unsolicited you may keep.
> 
> uh,Dude? by law, we're not supposed to have Habanos in the first place, but technically, you are right.
> 
> ...


It's always a wise practice to stay in the good graces of a trusted vendor. Like a good woman and a good wine merchant(a good woman wine merchant is a gift from Heaven, IMO), a good Habanos vendor should be treated like gold.
If it were me, I'd put them aside until this matter is resolved. If you can afford to keep the Bolis and want to keep them, simply offer to pay for them(and if you don't want them,I'll buy them from you), or just return them if the give you that option.
Good merchants never forget a kindness paid to them by a customer. Karma will pay you back in spades for being a stand-up guy.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Eventually everything will work out just fine.
> 
> The thing to focus on is your relationship with your vendor. I would just patiently work things out with them.
> 
> ...


+1 And good advice this is...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

To me this is an easy question with an easy answer. Pretend you find a wallet with a lot of money in it and you find yourself in a moral dilemma of keeping the cash or keeping a portion of it while trying to find the owner. You are in crises of conscience because you could sure use the money and obviously the person who lost the wallet had quite a sum in it. You can play out different scenarios....the person who lost the wallet has more than enough money...but you could use the money because you are in need. What you don't know is that the person who lost their wallet cashed a check and was going to feed his family for the rest of the month but now...he has nothing to feed them with.

The Vendor meanwhile obviously seems to have enough cigars to sell and you only have a few and while you would really like to have the cigars that the Vendor isn't at this point calling upon you to send them back you now have the choice of what is the right thing to do morally. You know the address of the Vendor...he runs a business that he depends on to feed his family and regardless of an oversight on his part to answer your emails you paid for the order that he sent to you but sent more that you didn't order. If the shoe were on the other foot and you were the Vendor what would be your expectation? Would you appreciate the total honesty of the customer? Sometimes we do the "right thing" without an audience or their approval...who we are when nobody is watching is what makes the difference of who we are or who we'd like to have people believe we are?

My humble opinion is that you keep what you ordered and send back what you didn't. Who you are outside of this is what you're asking...who do you want to be? Being totally honest is something of character and honor...will you sell it for a box of cigars? Do you want to teach your children that being an opportunist is ok under "some" conditions? There's no such thing as being 75% percent honest...you're either 100% honest or you're not. I'd like to see you do the right thing and not look for a "loophole"...there's tons of loopholes and we tend to rationalize and justify enough things in life...at the end of the day you know in your heart who and what you are.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cigary said:


> My humble opinion is that you keep what you ordered and send back what you didn't. Who you are outside of this is what you're asking...who do you want to be? Being totally honest is something of character and honor...will you sell it for a box of cigars? Do you want to teach your children that being an opportunist is ok under "some" conditions? There's no such thing as being 75% percent honest...you're either 100% honest or you're not. I'd like to see you do the right thing and not look for a "loophole"...there's tons of loopholes and we tend to rationalize and justify enough things in life...at the end of the day you know in your heart who and what you are.


+1 for Gary's wisdom.

I would send them back, but not until they have credited an appropriate amount for shipping or sent you a label. It was their mistake so they shouldn't punish you financially for being honest. If they're a good vendor they'll send you a label and possibly something else as a thank you for being honest. They already showed that they are good by saying they would sell them at a discount if you want to keep them so just wait it out if you have the room to spare. It will work out in the end.


----------

